# Vertical smoker for sausage



## mike anliker (Jan 27, 2021)

Looking for suggestions on a new vertical pellet smoker.  I'm looking for something big and under $2000.  Need a new smoker for hanging summer sausage, ring bologna, brats, snack sticks etc.  The bigger the better.  Would be good to have the capacity to hold 100 lbs or so.  Not interested in the cheaper smokers like Pitboss, Masterbilt, Bradley...  Want something high quality and will last a long time.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 28, 2021)

For efficiency to smoke 100# of sausage, I would not go any smaller than 36 cu.ft. of chamber space. Something 30" X 30" X 66".... I would look into a large vertical cabinet reverse flow if it were me...


----------



## mike243 (Jan 28, 2021)

In all honest you will have a hard time running low enuf temps for a lot of sausages with any pellet smoker imo , a electric would be my pick for quality


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Jan 28, 2021)

I love my Camp Chef XXL vertical. And it comes with the sausage hooks. The newer ones have WiFi PID controllers and they do make an accessory cover and custom fitted insulating blanket for the colder weather.  They are around $600-$700 and Camp Chef is pretty well-known for their customer service.  We'd like to get a smoker for our American Legion post and I'm trying to get my SAL squadron to buy one of these.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 28, 2021)

K9BIGDOG said:


> I love my Camp Chef XXL vertical. And it comes with the sausage hooks. The newer ones have WiFi PID controllers and they do make an accessory cover and custom fitted insulating blanket for the colder weather.  They are around $600-$700 and Camp Chef is pretty well-known for their customer service.  We'd like to get a smoker for our American Legion post and I'm trying to get my SAL squadron to buy one of these.


Can you smoke 100# of sausage in that smoker at one time?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 28, 2021)

Look at The Sausage Maker site. They have large capacity smokers for what your looking for but i dont think they are pellets


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 28, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Look at The Sausage Maker site. They have large capacity smokers for what your looking for but i dont think they are pellets


I believe you are correct Rick. Propane if I remember right, but they can fit 100# in them and are a set and forget smoker...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 28, 2021)

Yes
They have a 100 pounder electric but its huge $$$$
My 30 pound TSM will not hold 30, mote like 15-20lbs but it takes forever to do that much. i had help rewiring the element and bypass the junk controller and now have a PID from auber.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Jan 28, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Can you smoke 100# of sausage in that smoker at one time?


I don't know if it can handle that much at one time, probably not. 
Here's the page on CC's website.








						XXL Vertical Smoker and More | Camp Chef
					

The XXL WIFI Pellet Smoker by Camp Chef is all you need in a vertical smoker for your back patio.




					www.campchef.com


----------



## mike anliker (Jan 28, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Yes
> They have a 100 pounder electric but its huge $$$$
> My 30 pound TSM will not hold 30, mote like 15-20lbs but it takes forever to do that much. i had help rewiring the element and bypass the junk controller and now have a PID from auber.


Do you have the one from TSM with the red roof?  I was looking at that one but not sure about the capacity...


----------



## mike anliker (Jan 28, 2021)

I was looking at the Campchef XXL, but it seems they're out of stock everywhere!!!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 28, 2021)

K9BIGDOG said:


> Here's the page on CC's website.


Website says discontinued....


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 28, 2021)

What I can say from experience having smoked countless large batches of 100-120# smoke sausages, 36cu.ft. would be the absolute smallest size I would recommend. And it is a full smokehouse at that....it's a 10 hour minimum smoke because of the thermal mass of the meat.

I use propane and wood chunks. I can dial the heat down to 100-120*F and step it up with a fine degree of control +-3*F....

Larger the smokehouse, the easier it is to control the heat.......and control is what you need for smoking sausages without having fat out. Ideally, minimum 3 ft. from bottom of sausage links to fire source.


----------



## RCAlan (Jan 28, 2021)

mike anliker said:


> Looking for suggestions on a new vertical pellet smoker.  I'm looking for something big and under $2000.  Need a new smoker for hanging summer sausage, ring bologna, brats, snack sticks etc.  The bigger the better.  Would be good to have the capacity to hold 100 lbs or so.  Not interested in the cheaper smokers like Pitboss, Masterbilt, Bradley...  Want something high quality and will last a long time.




Check this one out, it just might be what you’re looking for...  https://smokedaddyinc.com/product/the-pellet-pro-vertical-cabinet-pellet-smoker/











SmokeDaddy is a great company to do business with as well and if you have any questions, just give Dennis a call, he’s the owner.  847-336-1329

https://smokedaddyinc.com/our-company/

Good luck...  

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 28, 2021)

Do you have building skills or place to do it ?
Easy enough build for something similar 3x3x7'.
Can easily fit 100# sausage. Was an old RR signal bungalow.









Propane burner needle valve.









						Bayou Classic High Pressure Outdoor Stove With Windscreen : BBQGuys
					

This Bayou Classic Outdoor Stove features high pressure gas burner, 13 inch welded steel frame, 14 inch diameter cooking surface, 10 PSI preset regulator with brass control valve, and 48 inch stainless braided hose. This Bayou Classic stove also features 360 degree windscreen protection and wide...




					www.bbqguys.com
				



That

as stated not sure pellet grill will keep low enough temps.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Jan 28, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Website says discontinued....


The original one with the non-WiFi controller is d/c. They are still selling it with the upgraded controller.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 28, 2021)

RCAlan said:


> Check this one out, it just might be what you’re looking for...  https://smokedaddyinc.com/product/the-pellet-pro-vertical-cabinet-pellet-smoker/
> View attachment 482154
> 
> View attachment 482155
> ...



THIS would be my first choice for a Pellet Smoker that can handle Volume. 
Next would be a Vertical Charcoal Smoker from, Lone Star Grillz...JJ


----------



## mike anliker (Feb 5, 2021)

RCAlan said:


> Check this one out, it just might be what you’re looking for...  https://smokedaddyinc.com/product/the-pellet-pro-vertical-cabinet-pellet-smoker/
> View attachment 482154
> 
> View attachment 482155
> ...



This is the one I'm going with!  I talked to Dan at Smoke Daddy today and he is a super guy!  He was very helpful.  Might not hold 100 lbs, but I don't think I'm going to find one that will for less than $2000.  This smoker looks very well built and I'm sure I'll be happy with it for years to come!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 5, 2021)

10cu.ft. of space....could do 25# of sausage at one time...maybe 30#...but you'll have to see how 25# does first. If you overload it, it will take forever to finish because of the large thermal mass and restricted airflow for heat exchange.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 5, 2021)

There ya go...    easy...peasy ... Nice choice and enjoy


----------



## rippper (Mar 3, 2021)

K9BIGDOG said:


> The original one with the non-WiFi controller is d/c. They are still selling it with the upgraded controller.


i ordered mine first week of January, email from bbq guys said i will have it in 4 weeks..... cant wait. i have the camp chef dxl that has preformed flawlessly for the past 5 years.


----------

